# New here



## Joker (Oct 30, 2007)

I posted this on the open forum but thought I would post it here too. Hey there just thought I would say hello, I'm new to this site and last weekend was my first time pheasant hunting what a great time that was. But once again hello and I'm sure I will be posting a lot of questions soon haha.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Welcome to the site.


----------

